

Build with React – ReactJS articles and tutorials - paulshen
http://buildwithreact.com/

======
cracoucax
Am i the only one to find that React code looks like a collection of the worst
ideas ever ?

~~~
paulshen
You're definitely not the only one.
[https://twitter.com/cowboy/status/339858717451362304](https://twitter.com/cowboy/status/339858717451362304)
as well as other HN comment threads.

Check out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7738194](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7738194)
or this JSConf talk
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cQ3mrcKaY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7cQ3mrcKaY)

